# Moving to Costa Del Sol



## DavidHart (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all.

Ive been reading this forum for over a year now and now its time to post and seek some advice.

My partner and I are looking at moving over to southern spain in the Autum.

We are both in a bit of a rut in the UK at present, My partner absolutely hates her job and I was/am about to take on alot of finance (55k) to expand my freelance business which I don't really feel comfortable with.
It's a new business with an awful amount of financial risk.

I have had plenty of friends living over in Alicante for the last 8 or more years, I even helped them move over and setup home etc so have a good idea what its all about.

My partner and I have a music duo, she sings and I play keyboards/ piano to a high standard. 
We have played in hotels/ Haven camps etc in the UK but really want to try it abroad now.

We often take our holidays in and around Marbella and stay in either Elviria or Estopna and absolutely love it.

We feel that now is the time to give it a go.
My partner will otherwise go to University and I will progress my business which will tie us to the UK. 

I have a couple of friends which perform in the Marbella area and they are working 7 nights a week on fairly good money upwards of 150 Euros a night.

We are aware of the recession but do have enough savings to last us a few years out there at the very least.

We would also love to take advantage of the cheap house prices but only when we know/want to stay.

Is Marbella the best area for this type of work or would Alicante be a better/cheaper option?

I look foward to hearing your thoughts.

Many thanks,

David.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DavidHart said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Ive been reading this forum for over a year now and now its time to post and seek some advice.
> 
> ...


 I have a friend who is a successful music promoter, agent, events organiser and he makes good money....... In the summer. He and his wife work together on this and they live in a modest apartment, but also have UK properties. They've been there for 15 years and he has business interests in the UK too. He says that during the summer he has to put at least 10,000€ away to cover their bills for the winter as they earn barely anything!! He says its only a matter of time before they will come back to the UK cos they have had enough of the struggle and the stress. The work, altho they still have some, has fallen dramatically, they have had to drop their prices and are watching fellow musicians struggle and return to the UK.

My advise would be, dont burn your UK bridges. By all means come over, see if you can get some work for the summer (next summer now as we're half way thru the season) and treat it as a long (hopefully) working holiday. I wonder how your friends would feel about giving you some of their work???. at least if you're in spain for less than 90 days, you wont have to become a resident, which will involve proving a good enough income and healthcare provision

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No way would I relocate to Spain in the hope of finding steady work of that kind. I live in the Estepona/Malaga area and have some knowledge of the entertainment scene through fundraising for our charity. I would say that there is no call for that kind of work in the immediate Estepona area, which caters for the Spanish holiday market,don't know much about Marbella but I wouldn't hold out much hope there either.
The crisis has hit hard here. The fact that one or two people are doing reasonably well means that's an opportunity less for someone else, doesn't it?
You need to come and see for yourself.


----------

